# M.S.E. Advanced SQ Seminar - Sep 21-22, 2013 - Bixby, OK



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

We are gearing up for the next Advanced Sound Quality Seminar in a few weeks, here at the home facility for Mobile Soundstage Engineering in Bixby, OK on September 21-22, 2013. This will be the full two-day class, with some significant new information added to the curriculum. 

The ASQS is designed to help you acquire the knowledge and learn the techniques needed to design and install great sounding mobile audio systems.

The class is two very full days, covering everything from the human hearing system, live and recorded music, how audio recordings are created, reference audio systems, speaker placement and enclosures, overall system design, system tuning skills and equipment, and much more. We give you the full set of knowledge needed to create any high-end SQ system. Check out the attached flyer for more details.


Timing for this class was based on requests from IASCA, USACi, and MECA competitors, wanting to get dialed in before Finals. If you are going to Finals, this will be a great opportunity to learn more about tuning your own car, listen to other cars, and get help tuning your system. 

We've reduced the attendance fee for this seminar to $475 for this seminar from the regular price of $600. Since we will be working in the MSE facility, and expenses will be lower, so we can pass the savings on to those attending.

It is easy to find, being just on the south side of Tulsa, and there are several hotels nearby. If you need hotel information, and/or would like to share a room with someone else attending, let us know.

The number of people attending will be limited to 25 or less, so we can ensure everyone will have a good seat, and work with the hands and ears-on demos.

If you want to attend, please give us a call, or shoot us an email as soon as possible. We've got a number of people signed up already, and time is getting close.

Check out the attached flyer for some of the details on the class. 

Thanks!


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Mark,

Any chance you will bring your seminar to Southern California at some point?

Gary


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Mark, any chance you want to host one of your events at our shop? Gary, I would love for you to drive up so I could meet you and hear your car!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

+1 for the left coast


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

J0ey, go meet Gary up at that place Yoda built. Use the Force to get by the Stormtroopers at the gate.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

jtaudioacc said:


> J0ey, go meet Gary up at that place Yoda built. Use the Force to get by the Stormtroopers at the gate.


LOL!

Mark, +1 for an MSE session on the West Coast!

Gary, I just realized by squinting at your avatar pic of your Benz where the background is. Appropriate.  BTW, is Leslie Ann still working up at the ranch?


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

We've done the seminar out West several years ago, and it was well attended. Basically, to make it feasible, we would need at least 25 people attending. Presenting the class that from OK, with the expense and time needed to get all the audio and training gear out there and set up, and present the class, totals 8 days or so. 

We are likely going to have the class in southern FL next spring, as they already have enough people committed to attend to make it feasible. 

If you guys can pull enough people together, then absolutely, let's do an ASQS in California. Let's time it around one of the two NASCAR races at Sonoma or CA Speedway.....


----------

